# Software For Daily Expenses management



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

A software is wanted which could easily my daily expenses like petrol,canteen,mobiles,Girlfriends etc.


Till now was using Tally, but its like Using Sword to sew a broken Button on shirt.

Need a General Easy to use Package to help me with money management


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 11, 2008)

Edit:
       its Buddi


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

gnuCash perhaps?

Or you could even make a simple template using Gnumeric with calculated fields.


----------



## Pat (Apr 11, 2008)

If you are on KDE, KMyMoney should fit the bill..Also have a look at *Mjrz.net
*


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2008)

Been using GNUCash at home and its more than enough.
Tally 9 for Office


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

*www.linux.com/feature/49400


----------

